# Port maintenance help...PR's apcupsd and pcmanfm



## Dru (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all,

Ill be honest, maybe Im being a tad bit lazy, a little confused where to start, and or a little overwhelmed by the specifics, but I was wondering if anyone could either help getting these ports updated, or maybe share some info/tips on how to get it done.

Ive went through the porters handbook, but could maybe just use a tad bit of help, if someone has the time.

apcupsd is fairly old..possibly broken, and the latest version seems to work, which isnt in the ports yet.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=58903#post58903

also pcmanfm is half broken, and easily fixed.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9144

Maybe there has been a PR already filed on apcupsd, just very overly stressed at the moment, and dont know offhand where the info is, and this stuff needs updated someday, Ive already wasted time since the pcmanfm fix, I know its getting overhauled, but the original still works great, and the future version is going to introduce some bloat it seems.

Id appreciate it. Not demanding help, and I hate to ask for help without putting some serious work in first myself.

Thanks


----------



## crsd (Dec 29, 2009)

pcmanfm update should be pretty easy, stay tuned.


----------



## crsd (Dec 29, 2009)

Try attached patch. It updates pcmanfm to 0.5.2 version which corrects thumbnails generation (as far as I could see when testing).

```
patch -p0 -d /usr/ports/x11-fm/pcmanfm < pcmanfm-0.5.2.patch
```


----------



## Dru (Dec 29, 2009)

crsd, sweeeet. Thank you very much. I deinstalled my modified 0.5.1, rm'd the distfile, patched, then built again. Its working good here, and it reports 0.5.2.

Can you submit the patch, or whats needed to get it into the ports? It really does add a lot of functionality to pcmanfm, compared to the 0.5.1 version, the mime types are fixed too.

Ive found it to be a real good lightweight option to Thunar or Nautilus, and being half broken was getting it a bad wrap. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## crsd (Dec 29, 2009)

I have submitted PR for the pcmanfm. For apcupsd update you should really poke maintainer


----------



## Dru (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks again crsd.

I sent them an email, just have to see if I get something back, kinda surprising apcupsd is two versions old now, but then again I dont know if the prior had any important fixes FreeBSD related or not.


----------

